# Ugly Celebrities That Are Just So Hot!



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay. I know theres some celebrities out there, that you guys think aren't really attractive, but theres just something about them that turns you on...

I know I have at least one. And his name is Jamie Foxx. He is kind of funny looking to me (although he is kind of sexy with those sunglasses and that chin hair and those expensive suits). Take away all that, and he really is just a funny looking guy. I wouldn't call him an ugly celebrity, but he isn't the most attractive (physically). But there is something about him that is freakin sexy. His last album (unpredictable) was GREAT..there were a few songs on there that get me hot and bothered lol. He sings great, acts great, and is funny. I just love him!

My boyfriend would kill me if he saw this...I once had a dream about Jamie and me kissing and I made the mistake of telling my bf.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What about you guys?


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 28, 2007)

ummm maybe lil wayne....  quite ugly, but has some kinda sex appeal.. maybe the bad boy thing.. ewwww he's soo tatted up, it's disgusting!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 28, 2007)

Kid Rock & Tommy Lee...they always look dirty, but oh so hot!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 29, 2007)

Ew.....T-pain is a monster.
The hair, the teeth.........the face.
He's a mess.

Oh, and Trick Daddy....same complaint.

Flava Flav............yucky yuck!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 29, 2007)

me and my boyfriend just got into a random argument about me "fantasizing" about celebrities.

I can't wait til our relationship matures


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_Ew.....T-pain is a monster.
The hair, the teeth.........the face.
He's a mess.

Oh, and Trick Daddy....same complaint.

Flava Flav............yucky yuck!!!_

 
I couldn't agree with you more on those guys. Let me add some more people to that list. (God please forgive me, I know that you see beauty in everyone!)

1. All of the Rolling Stones (especially Mick Jagger & Keith Richards)
2. Seal (He and Heidi Klum look so hot together.)


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 29, 2007)

Daniel Craig. He's not that attractive but I wouldn't mind being his Bond girl... There is something rugged and sexy about him.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Sep 29, 2007)

anyone dig Neyo?..Sorry lol I don't think he's the cutest his head shape is weirdo without a hat!..But I fall in love with his voice =)
Singer from Emery too..his voice is amazing it could get me to do anything!! lol he's not cute at all.


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deadSAVVY* 

 
_anyone dig Neyo?..Sorry lol I don't think he's the cutest his head shape is weirdo without a hat!..But I fall in love with his voice =)._

 
ditto! when i first read this thread i thought to myself neyo too! 
he's amazing he's songs are WOW but he is okayish looking wise...


----------



## Raerae (Sep 29, 2007)

I always like Owen Wilson... Even if his nose is fubar lol...


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Daniel Craig. He's not that attractive but I wouldn't mind being his Bond girl... There is something rugged and sexy about him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seconded.


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Sep 29, 2007)

triple h.
http://www.usanetwork.com/sports/wwe...eh1024x768.jpg

he is ugly,in a way. well,he's not good looking at all,i think.
but i love him and he has an awesome body and sometimes he's so cute to me.
and alwayyyys sexy!


----------



## wolfsong (Sep 29, 2007)

Anthony Head (Giles from Buffy)

Tommy Lee & Owen Wilson - yes!

Dylan Moran

Everyone on Alias (Edit: Jennifer Garner can never be seen as ugly, but the rest...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 30, 2007)

Steve Buscemi, Marilyn Manson, and Woody Harelson come to mind...


----------



## KAIA (Sep 30, 2007)

Adrien Brody.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 30, 2007)

I think people can't see Jamie as hot because of seeing him in all those funny roles before such as "Wanda". But I think he's freakin' hot!!!!  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Okay. I know theres some celebrities out there, that you guys think aren't really attractive, but theres just something about them that turns you on...

I know I have at least one. And his name is Jamie Foxx. He is kind of funny looking to me (although he is kind of sexy with those sunglasses and that chin hair and those expensive suits). Take away all that, and he really is just a funny looking guy. I wouldn't call him an ugly celebrity, but he isn't the most attractive (physically). But there is something about him that is freakin sexy. His last album (unpredictable) was GREAT..there were a few songs on there that get me hot and bothered lol. He sings great, acts great, and is funny. I just love him!

My boyfriend would kill me if he saw this...I once had a dream about Jamie and me kissing and I made the mistake of telling my bf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about you guys?_

 
For some reason, to me, T-pain is not that bad. Now Trick Daddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And I don't even want to think about Flavor Flav. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_Ew.....T-pain is a monster.
The hair, the teeth.........the face.
He's a mess.

Oh, and Trick Daddy....same complaint.

Flava Flav............yucky yuck!!!_

 
Now to me, Neyo's sexy! But I feel you on the hat thing. Lol.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deadSAVVY* 

 
_anyone dig Neyo?..Sorry lol I don't think he's the cutest his head shape is weirdo without a hat!..But I fall in love with his voice =)
Singer from Emery too..his voice is amazing it could get me to do anything!! lol he's not cute at all._


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't believe I'm admitting this but I'm pretty sure someone else feels me, but I think Method Man is so sexy! Lol.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Sep 30, 2007)

zac braff,
idk what it is, because i dont find him physically attractive but i (and my friends) think hes sexy


----------



## ne0ndice (Sep 30, 2007)

Adrien Body - AGREED.
Zack Braff - Oh yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Alex Kapranos, the lead singer of Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't believe no one has mentioned JAY-Z. I don't find him drop-dead ugly, but he's not get-up gorgeous, either. To me, he's the epitome of "Clothes make the man." And, Lord, if he isn't one of the more smarter former drug dealers there is....


----------



## kimmy (Sep 30, 2007)

zach braff? yes, pls.
and hugh laurie...yeah, i'll take him any day too.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't mentioned him because I don't see him as being unattractive in any way. I love his features and I think he's the smartest man in hip hop when it comes to business. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I can't believe no one has mentioned JAY-Z. I don't find him drop-dead ugly, but he's not get-up gorgeous, either. To me, he's the epitome of "Clothes make the man." And, Lord, if he isn't one of the more smarter former drug dealers there is...._


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2007)

axl rose lol


----------



## archangeli (Oct 1, 2007)

I know he's dead but - Fred Astaire!

He wasn't the best looking, he wasn't the best singer, he wasn't the best dancer but the whole package was magic!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 1, 2007)

Adrien Brody and Charlie Sheen.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 

 
_I know he's dead but - Fred Astaire!

He wasn't the best looking, he wasn't the best singer, he wasn't the best dancer but the whole package was magic!_

 
Good! Now, I can say Notorious BIG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ol' boy was not easy on the eyes, but he had that swagger and he was vicious on the mic.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol. He was cool as long as he didn't take those shades off. He did have that confidence though. I was like "Why are women all over him?" Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Good! Now, I can say Notorious BIG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ol' boy was not easy on the eyes, but he had that swagger and he was vicious on the mic._


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 1, 2007)

i LOVE seann william scott... hes kinda goofy looking but i find him adorable and would love to get my wicked way with him

also im a sucker for scruffy rocker men with sleeves so i fancy most ugly rockers!lol!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Lol. He was cool as long as he didn't take those shades off. He did have that confidence though. I was like "Why are women all over him?"_

 






 He would make you tell him, like Smokey said in _Friday_, "Put ya glasses back on...."


----------



## kimmy (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I haven't mentioned him because I don't see him as being unattractive in any way. I love his features and I think he's the smartest man in hip hop when it comes to business._

 
ITA! :nod:


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 1, 2007)

Speaking of Friday, I think ICE CUBE is sooooooooooooooooo hot!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_





 He would make you tell him, like Smokey said in Friday, "Put ya glasses back on...."_


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually kissing scenes on TV or in the movies really turn me on so even if the guy doing the kissing isn't that handsome he becomes really hot to me...

An example would be in the end scene of Bridget Jones' Diary where Renee Zellweger kissed Colin Firth outside the shop in the snow and she was just in her undies lol....he was so damn hot there (the way he kissed her wow!) even when I found his face kinda odd looking during the entire movie.  And now because of that scene, I have the hots for him!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_axl rose lol_

 
Axl Rose back in the day used to be the bizness!

I'd like to add Kevin James to my list as well. I am soooo dirty...


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Oct 1, 2007)

Joaquin Phoenix is a bit funny looking but for some reason I find him so effing sexy.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 1, 2007)

mhmmmm Hugh Laurie.

i want him to be my doctor SO badddd.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 1, 2007)

lol some of you guys are picking some ass ugly ppl.

lol it makes me want to take jamie foxx off the list. lol


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Joaquin Phoenix is a bit funny looking but for some reason I find him so effing sexy._

 
Mmm, the scar on his lip, them green eyes...yes ma'am! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_lol some of you guys are picking some ass ugly ppl.

lol it makes me want to take jamie foxx off the list. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't think Jamie Foxx is that bad on the eyes, it's his attitude though that really turns me off.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 1, 2007)

Whos that obnoxious guy off of House? Love him!


----------



## TakahashiS (Oct 1, 2007)

Adrien Brody and Zach Braff anyday. The cutest hottest guys that don't quite fit into the list of what the mainstream culture sees as "attractive".


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Actually kissing scenes on TV or in the movies really turn me on so even if the guy doing the kissing isn't that handsome he becomes really hot to me...

An example would be in the end scene of Bridget Jones' Diary where Renee Zellweger kissed Colin Firth outside the shop in the snow and she was just in her undies lol....he was so damn hot there (the way he kissed her wow!) even when I found his face kinda odd looking during the entire movie.  And now because of that scene, I have the hots for him!!_

 
Oh oh you better back away from Colin Firm... lol


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_lol some of you guys are picking some ass ugly ppl.

lol it makes me want to take jamie foxx off the list. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh noo.. he stays on the list.


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_mhmmmm Hugh Laurie.

i want him to be my doctor SO badddd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, those piercing blue eyes and that accent...oooooohh makes me melt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yes I want him to be my doctor specifically my gynecologist hahaha!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 2, 2007)

Ooooooooooh. I have one for ya'll (yes I'm southern, lol)!!!


*Busta Rhymes!!!*

If he ain't a gremlin turned into an adonis, I don't know who is.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Mmm, the scar on his lip, them green eyes...yes ma'am! 



I don't think Jamie Foxx is that bad on the eyes, it's his attitude though that really turns me off._

 
He's not bad on the eyes, just funny looking. I don't notice a bad attitude though. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_oh noo.. he stays on the list.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Hahahaaha. That was funny!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 2, 2007)

Adrien Brody
Joaquin Phoenix - I guess some people think he's ugly... but to me he is SO hot!
Colin Firth - he's probably old enough to be my father but he is so sexy! 
Zach Braff
Kevin James - he's pretty hot for a bigger guy! Plus he's so funny! 

I'm sure I'm forgetting someone.


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Joaquin Phoenix is a bit funny looking but for some reason I find him so effing sexy._

 
Oh man I was just having this discussion with my friend today... Joaquin is hot!

I have a crush on Cillian Murphy... but he creeps me out sometimes


----------



## Jot (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Steve Buscemi, Marilyn Manson, and Woody Harelson come to mind..._

 
Woody Harelson and yeah there is something about Marilyn Manson

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_zach braff? yes, pls.
and hugh laurie...yeah, i'll take him any day too._

 
totally agree

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Ooooooooooh. I have one for ya'll (yes I'm southern, lol)!!!
*Busta Rhymes!!!*
If he ain't a gremlin turned into an adonis, I don't know who is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep agreeing with ya on that one!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i LOVE seann william scott... hes kinda goofy looking but i find him adorable and would love to get my wicked way with him

also im a sucker for scruffy rocker men with sleeves so i fancy most ugly rockers!lol!_

 
that is exactly what i was gonna say!

All my friends think im crazy, but sean william scott has that funnyness about him too and i just think hes way cute and he would be tons of fun to hang with/date.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nylonbits* 

 
_Oh man I was just having this discussion with my friend today... Joaquin is hot!

I have a crush on Cillian Murphy... but he creeps me out sometimes_

 
Cillian is so hot, especially at the end of 28 Days Later. Yum-my.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 3, 2007)

Alan Rickman. His voice just gets me. I luff him.


----------



## MACattac (Oct 3, 2007)

I say Adrien Brody too.  He looks like Bill Gates's long lost cousin but there's just something about him.  

Also, Toby McGuire.....Nerdy looking but kinda hot.  Maybe i just like nerds lol!


----------



## kymmilee (Oct 4, 2007)

JACK WHITE. mmmmmm


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 7, 2007)

oh i just thought of another one
Jimmy Fallon!
haa i dont find him attractive but he is just sooo funny and i cant help but like him.


----------



## captodometer (Oct 7, 2007)

Conan O'Brien.  Don't know if he really fits the conventional definition of hot, but he's cute, in a sort of goofy, nerdy way


----------



## mandragora (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Alan Rickman. His voice just gets me. I luff him._

 
Agreed.  He even made "Turn to page 394." sound sooo sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, The Rock in The Scorpion King (and more recently The Game Plan).  He's also in the not ugly yet not totally attractive group either.  He has a mean, hard looking face ... until he smiles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Benicio del Toro, this has me scratching my head as he's on a lot of the most attractive/hot lists in magazines.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay, here's my list of "hot ugly men": 

Ice-T
Slash
Vin Diesel
Benicio Del Toro
Gary Oldman
Sean Penn
Nicolas Cage
Willem Dafoe
David Caruso
James Woods (I just love him in Shark)


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 8, 2007)

Ever since I started watching his show, I've thought Gene Simmons was one hot ass, ugly man. I personally think he looks better as "The Demon".


----------



## user46 (Oct 10, 2007)

JAY Z hands DOWN.


and lil wayne.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 10, 2007)

James Brown (may he RIP).


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 10, 2007)

Adrien Brody all the way, I dunno what it is about him but he is so damn SEXY! I think it might have to do with his bad ass character in "Love the Hard Way". so yummy in that movie!
(DH makes fun of me for liking him)


----------



## dirtyMartini (Oct 10, 2007)

John Malkovich!!!!!!!

Lol this thread is one of the most original ones I've ever seen!


----------



## captodometer (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyMartini* 

 
_
Lol this thread is one of the most original ones I've ever seen!_

 
ITA
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I find the responses so far absolutely fascinating.  But I think I see some definite trends.  Almost everyone mentioned is dark, hair and/or skinwise.  There were 2 redheads and 4 blondes, I think.  And a lot of people over 40.  And a couple of people who I am completely unfamiliar with.

I wonder what this says about society as a whole and its beauty standards.  There was a wide range of people who posted to this thread thread, young, old, black, white etc and the responses were remarkably consistent.  Thoughts, anyone?

Or maybe I'm just being weird. I work in a career field that requires me to analyze trends and statistical information
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And since I really don't want to go study public health policy, a consolidated list of the responses so far follows:

Jamie Foxx
Lil Wayne
Kid Rock
Tommy Lee
T-Pain
Trick Daddy
Flava Flav
Keith Richards
Mick Jagger
Seal
Daniel Craig
Joaquin Phoenix
Neyo
Owen Wilson
Triple H
Dylan Moran
Anthony Head
Alan Rickman
Tobey McGuire
Jack White
Steve Buscemi
Marilyn Manson
Woody Harelson
Adrien Brody
Method Man
Zac Braff
Alex Kapranos
Jay Z
Hugh Laurie
Axl Rose
Fred Astaire
Notorious BIG
Sean William Scott
Ice Cube
Colin Firth
The Rock
Kevin James
Jimmy Fallon
Busta Rhymes
Cillian Murphy
Slash
Gary Oldman
Benicio del Torro
Conan O'Brien
Sean Penn
James Woods
Vin Diesel
David Caruso
Nicolas Cage
Willem Dafoe
Gene Simmons
James Brown 
John Malkovich


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG.......T-Pain is the worst thing walking. After Flavor Flav, of course.

P.Diddy...please. Clothes definitely make him.

 Jay-Z....ugghhh, but success has certainly made him. I actually like his professionalism and low-key lifestyle. But let me stop bashin' my beautiful Black men.

Tyrese isn't extremely gorgeous...but then again he is. 
That smile, that body.....he is beautifuuuuul. 

And another vote for Ice Cube....his fine self!


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Alan Rickman. His voice just gets me. I luff him._

 
yes yes yes yes yes. he's also old enough to be my dad....oops


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 12, 2007)

Seth Green.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 12, 2007)

Seth Green is freakin' adorable.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 12, 2007)

The celebrities that I'm attracted to are all attractive to me because of a character they played, I think.

Matthew Gray Gubler (Criminal Minds)
Vincent D'onofrio (Law & Order: CI) 
Seth Rogen (Knocked Up and every other Judd Apatow movie ever)
White House correspondent David Gregory


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 13, 2007)

Brian Lamb... C-SPAN founder and CEO.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a thing for Seth Rogen as well, *Ms.Amaranthine*.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 15, 2007)

I love Benicio del Toro. I don't know what it is about the sleazy drug-dealing gangster look that does it for me, but... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, also, Gerard Butler. Mainly in Phantom of the Opera. Any females I've discussed this with think I'm insane, but he's just... rrrr! Love.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 15, 2007)

Gerard Butler in Phantom of the Opera = Ok.

Gerard Butler in 300 = *moist*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 19, 2007)

Giovanni Ribisi.  I think he is pretty hot, I guess it is just not in the "popular" sort of way.  I saw him in Perfect Stranger recently and the boy's got a good build. Mmmmmm.


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 20, 2007)

hmmm i cant remember his name but that gay who presents the today show....


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 20, 2007)

Andy Samberg!!  I don't know what it is about him, his mouth is bigger than my entire head but I think he's so cute haha


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_oh i just thought of another one
Jimmy Fallon!
haa i dont find him attractive but he is just sooo funny and i cant help but like him._

 

oooh you shut your mouth, jimmy fallon is so cute!! lol

I had the biggest crush on him from like 1998 on.. i still kind of do haha.. something about the funny boys


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the biggest thing for James Spader. I don't know why but the man just lights my fire lol

As for the women I got a thing for Summer Glau as well. I would not say no to her lol.

Oh and Chris Rock,
Jack Black
Andy LaPlega
Alan Rickman
Jouquin Phoenix
Patrick Stewart

I can't think of anymore just now but I'll post back again when I do.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 21, 2007)

William Peterson from CSI,baggy eyes and a funny shaped face,silver hair but way more attractive than the sum of his parts. Alan Rickman,with that voice,can read me a bedtime story anytime.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 21, 2007)

mmmm lil wayne and TI *drools*


----------



## threelittlebirds (Oct 24, 2007)

James Spader!  He is so sexy on Boston Legal.

I also think Jay-Z is very attractive for a not so handsome fellow.


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Anthony Head (Giles from Buffy)

Tommy Lee & Owen Wilson - yes!

Dylan Moran

Everyone on Alias (Edit: Jennifer Garner can never be seen as ugly, but the rest...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)_

 
Yeahhh, anthony stewart head is so hot. Ugh, I used to get so much stick from my friends when I was 16 for fancying him. My best friend has described my taste in men as "mom taste" I wanted to be offended, but its true. 

I'll also agree with the people that named Alan Rickman and Adrien Brody *dribbles* I've had a proper Adrien Brody obsession lately...haha

And when I'm watching scrubs, Zach Braff doesn't even come up on my radar, I'm too busy ogling John C McGinley...mmm Dr Cox.


----------



## X_SiN_X (Oct 27, 2007)

everyone I know says I'm retarded for it... but the sexiest man I have EVER met or seen in my whole entire life would be Snoop Dogg... I loved him before I met him last year... but meeting him sealed it for me lol. he is AMAZING! The voice, the swager, *sighhhh* His hands are so soft. He is a GOD. and Dr Dre. omg that man is like fine wine, he gets better with age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:loveya:


----------



## X_SiN_X (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_Andy Samberg!! I don't know what it is about him, his mouth is bigger than my entire head but I think he's so cute haha_

 
LOL^^


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X_SiN_X* 

 
_everyone I know says I'm retarded for it... but the sexiest man I have EVER met or seen in my whole entire life would be Snoop Dogg... I loved him before I met him last year... but meeting him sealed it for me lol. he is AMAZING! The voice, the swager, *sighhhh* His hands are so soft. He is a GOD. and Dr Dre. omg that man is like fine wine, he gets better with age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:loveya:_

 
Snoop totally reminds me of one of those uncles who's always asking "where your cute/fine/pretty friend so&so is".


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Snoop totally reminds me of one of those uncles who's always asking "where your cute/fine/pretty friend so&so is"._

 
*dead*

edit: Oh yes, another addition to the list of slightly fug mugs that get me going:

John Mayer.

I hate his music to death, but I'm pretty sure he'd be playful in the sack. There's something about that dopey, slightly vacant, face that just gets me in all the wrong ways. All he needs is a little eyeliner. Mmmm...


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_Andy Samberg!!  I don't know what it is about him, his mouth is bigger than my entire head but I think he's so cute haha_

 


*YEEEEAAHH!! ROY RULES!*


----------



## X_SiN_X (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Snoop totally reminds me of one of those uncles who's always asking "where your cute/fine/pretty friend so&so is"._

 
haha well if he asks be sure to pass on my number


----------



## kblakes (Oct 27, 2007)

Daniel Craig
Adrien Brody
Alan Rickman  the voice.
Jonathan Rhys-Meyers.  Something about him is off but he makes me hot.
and for the really dirty, shameful admission...Tommy Lee Jones.  Old enough to be my grandpa and ugly but there is something about him.

From this list I think a lot of my attraction stems from the accent.  Take any man slap on an accent and they become much, much hotter.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kblakes* 

 
_.....I think a lot of my attraction stems from the accent.  Take any man slap on an accent and they become much, much hotter._

 
Soooo true.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 30, 2007)

As much as I hate admit this, I kinda fancy Jonathon Ross too and I'm so glad I'm not the only James Spader fan here lol.

Ashanti would get it as well. And Mae West.

Daniel Craig is damn fine.


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Nov 2, 2007)

daniel craig isnt ugly!! is he?!?


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 2, 2007)

Joaquin Phoenix is absolutely DELICIOUS!!!! I also seem to have this weird inclination towards older men... Geoffrey Rush, Alan Rickman, Hugh Laurie and Gabriel Byrne are some of the sexiest men alive in my books. And I think Johnny Knoxville is one fine chunk of meat, although I've been told that he's apparently funny looking.


----------



## pinkular (Nov 2, 2007)

Zach Braff
Kevin James
David Caruso (love the way he talks on csi miami)
James Spader
Adam Sandler
Mr. Big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and HOW did Val Kilmer make it onto the flick chick's sexy ugly list- hes definitly a qt!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxMAC-AtTaCkxX* 

 
_daniel craig isnt ugly!! is he?!?_

 
I don't think so.  I think he is quite the hottie as Mr. Bond!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I don't think so.  I think he is quite the hottie as Mr. Bond!_

 





 He fits into my aforementioned sexy older man category too


----------



## Briar (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh, put me on the list as another Gabriel Byrne fan (though I don't think he's ugly in any sense of the word).  I have a thing for pudgy guys with a sense of humor. I adore Kevin Smith, his twisted wit turns me on!!!   I also have a fetish for transvestites/drag. Top favorites are Eddie Izzard and Tim Currie as Frankenfurter.


----------



## messhead (Nov 9, 2007)

My celebrity crushes are old(er) guys... I think it roots back to my "bad boy" phase! lol!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think William Petersen (from CSI) and Anthony LaPaglia (from Without a Trace) are HOT!


----------



## makeupgal (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, I must say I'm surprised to see that a few other people said who I always think is hot....ADRIEN BRODY!  That man is just sexy to me.  Anytime I say that people look at me like I'm nuts.  BTW...what is "FUBAR"????


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 24, 2007)

My non-conventional good looking hot list:

Will Ferrell (I think he would be super fun and laid back which is hot imo)
Huge Laurie 
Benicio Del Toro
Clive Owen (I think he belongs in the the good looking category)
Al Pacino
Lawrence Fishburne
Joe Perry of Aerosmith
Gary Sinise
Jeff Bridges (he was super hot when he was younger I think he kinda let himself go but he's still hot)
Cilian Murphy
Richard Gere (he's getting up there but still hot)
Colin Firth
Eddie Van Halen


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 24, 2007)

DEFF tommy lee,


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

most of my favorites have already been mentioned (Hugh Laurie, Alan Rickman, James Spader, Colin Firth, etc.) I'd just add a few more:

Jack White of The White Stripes. No beauty but there's something about him.

Brian May (lead guitarist for Queen) I have been in love with him from the age of 12.

Sam Waterston (Law and Order.) Probably the oldest dude in this thread, but heck, he's still got it.

And even though I don't find him sexy I do love to look at Stephen Fry. He has a very dear face.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 26, 2007)

Do cartoon characters count? If so, I'd like to make a point of mentioning Philip J. Fry.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I can't believe I'm admitting this but I'm pretty sure someone else feels me, but I think Method Man is so sexy! Lol._

 
oh that voice...turns me on automatically!!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 9, 2007)

Steve Buscemi is NOT hot what-so-ever! LMAO...

owen wilson, fasho =)

the nerdy guyin the movie superbad that likes becca (i dont know his name)


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

I dunno what it is but I think Steve Buscemi is really cute in his own way and Jack Black as well Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_Steve Buscemi is NOT hot what-so-ever! LMAO...

owen wilson, fasho =)

the nerdy guyin the movie superbad that likes becca (i dont know his name)_


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

OMG Method Man is gorgeous!! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I can't believe I'm admitting this but I'm pretty sure someone else feels me, but I think Method Man is so sexy! Lol._


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

i LOVE weird lookin guys. i had the biggest crush on Conan O' Brien. He's like my dads age!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 9, 2007)

have you ever watched that movie sugar and spice? with those cheerleaders that roba store because the head cheerleader was married and preggo? one of hte cheerleaders was obsessed with conan o'brien, you jsut reminded me of that. lol


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i LOVE weird lookin guys. i had the biggest crush on Conan O' Brien. He's like my dads age! _

 
OMG, i totally agree with you! I have always been weirdly attracted to Conan. i just love him, hes so funny and really smart (i believe he went to an ivy league) and hes always making fun of himself..makes me think he would be really down to earth in real life. His hair really does defy gravity though...


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 27, 2007)

OMG Keanu Reeves mmmmmmmmm.............. esp in that movie with Sandra Bullock and the bus lol can't remember the name but yummy hehe and also i second Axl Rose when he was younger


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

haha t- pain baby i died when i saw that and i totally agree. 

Me you are going think this is gross but i kinda have a penchant for old men.... I think kevin spacey is so sexy , and tommy  lee jones.... i know i might as well have said the cryp keeper but i love them


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_ummm maybe lil wayne.... quite ugly, but has some kinda sex appeal.. maybe the bad boy thing.. ewwww he's soo tatted up, it's disgusting!_

 
Yes, I dont know what the hell it is about him. He is ugly as sin, but girls love him. Its his swagg I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Um Jay-z ... he looks like Joe camel, but Beyonce don't seem to mind.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_Steve Buscemi is NOT hot what-so-ever! LMAO...

owen wilson, fasho =)

the nerdy guyin the movie superbad that likes becca (i dont know his name)_

 
Pfft, you think Tila Tequila is cute. 

YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Putting Holes In Happiness

^...Mmm mmm smexy


----------



## parcel25 (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve Buscemi is hot


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 7, 2008)

I am obsessed with the lead singer from Gym Class Heroes.  I think he is so hot but most people don't.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 7, 2008)

Mmm Kevin Spacey also gets my vote.

Stephen Fry is love evem if he is a raging bender.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am obsessed with the lead singer from Gym Class Heroes.  I think he is so hot but most people don't._

 
Oh, he's a looker. I don't know what it is, but I'd hit it till Tuesday.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Do cartoon characters count? If so, I'd like to make a point of mentioning Philip J. Fry._

 





I love Fry!!!! and if cartoon robots count, I would say Bender!!!
-Homer Simpson
-Joel McHale (The Soup from the E!)
-Nick Cage
-Benicio Del Toro


pinkular: Val Kilmer is gorgeous, I think I have been in love with him since I was 7, lol.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 9, 2008)

I think Joel McHale is adorable too!


----------



## mexicana32 (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Adrien Brody._

 






He is very skinny, but he has something.............


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_OMG Keanu Reeves mmmmmmmmm.............. esp in that movie with Sandra Bullock and the bus lol can't remember the name but yummy hehe and also i second Axl Rose when he was younger_

 

SPEED....thats the movie's name.  Keanu is not ugly.  He looks like the exact clone of my brother!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Daniel Craig. He's not that attractive but I wouldn't mind being his Bond girl... There is something rugged and sexy about him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'd say he's pretty darn attractive :yummy:
Also, I think Edward Norton is pretty hot, too. I've seen people mentioning Seth Green and Richard Gere - they're definitely very hot, but I don't consider them unattractive or ugly in any sense of the word, so they don't really count in my case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again, I don't find Edward Norton ugly either ... But a bit funny looking, perhaps?

*ETA:* Is Flavor Flav the guy in Taking Back Sunday's "You're So Last Summer"-video?

*Edited again:* Ohh, I thought of one! Eminem!


----------



## athena123 (Jan 10, 2008)

Tommy Lee Jones - he's not that attractive, but he's hot! For an older man he still have a very nice body and a cute little a$$....

I think Conan O'Brian and John Stewart of The Daily Show are very hot as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Something about these 3 guys that's very compelling, even though they're hardly what you would consider to be classic handsome types. Except for John Stewart, he's gorgeous maybe I should remove him from this list....


----------



## slowhoney (Jan 10, 2008)

It kind of disturbs me what is considered 'ugly.' Kevin James can't be hot because he's 'big'? Meh. (And for the record, I find him totally hot.) I think anyone and everyone is physically attractive because the only things to measure "physical attractiveness" against are socially constructed beauty standards, which are false and... well, crap!

I think men like Benicio Del Toro and Adrian Brody _are_ attractive _because_ they are unique-looking. You shouldn't feel like an outsider because you like someone who does not measure up to the silly beauty standards of the media or whatnot, ya know? I don't feel weird or embarrassed admitting I think anyone mentioned in this thread is hot, is what I mean.

Sorry, not trying to suck the fun out of this thread or anything. I just wanted to throw in my two cents.


----------



## revinn (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm hardcore agreeing with Benicio Del Toro, Cillian Murphy, Michael Cera and Steve Buscemi.. according to all my friends, I have terrible, terrible taste in looks..I prefer to think that I have unique tastes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So let's see.. Jack Nicholson, his swagger is sexy..Michael Sheen, Paul Bettany, Peter Gallagher (eyebrowwsssss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Aaron Stanford, Justin Hawkins..sigh. Pretty much anyone creepy/strung-out/villainous/greasy. I could go on all day.


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 2, 2008)

Tobey Maguire LOL


----------



## Evey (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Gerard Butler in Phantom of the Opera = Ok.

*Gerard Butler in 300 = *moist**_

 
DUDE! I don't know wtf it was that made him look so damn hot in that movie. I was like GADDAMN! LOL and he's not even that good looking but I was infatuated.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 21, 2008)

A few who've been mentioned already:
Gary Oldman -particularly the scene in Bram Stoker's Dracula where he's walking Mina to the cinema -glasses, top hat, curly hair
Marilyn Manson
William Peterson

I don't think they're actually ugly, just not conventionally attractive.


----------



## heeltohaunch (Feb 22, 2008)

Alan Rickman. I have the huuugest crush on him <3 And Seth MacFarlane, creator of Family Guy siiigh *googles pics* To me they are not ugly at all, but I guess not the conventional idea of hotness.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_ummm maybe lil wayne.... quite ugly, but has some kinda sex appeal.. maybe the bad boy thing.. ewwww he's soo tatted up, it's disgusting!_

 
LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OMG I totally know what you mean about Lil Wayne


----------



## kalikana (Feb 22, 2008)

Umm, Eric Balfour? lol. I don't know why, but something about him... 

And I agree w/ Gerard Butler too, but he's not really "ugly" .. Physically, he looks okay, but I think it's his charm... I think he is really hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and is Michael Phelps considered a celebrity? lol. His body is smooookin' hot, but his face.. umm, not so much, imho. I don't like his smile lol, but when he looks serious, he looks hot. lol. xD


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Marilyn Manson..._

 
WITH the makeup though! I think thats what the appeal is all about...


----------



## silentkite (Feb 23, 2008)

Patrick Fugit. From White Oleander, Saved and Almost Famous. Although I'm really getting too old for thinking that about the latter.


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 24, 2008)

XZIBIT!! he kinda has a rough bulldog looking face, but his personality and his voice/laugh *melts*

TECH 9-- oh yeah! he's something special 

Don Omar- his look is different.


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 24, 2008)

Steven Seagal - something about the way he furrows his brow and fights without raising a sweat!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_Oh, also, Gerard Butler. Mainly in Phantom of the Opera. Any females I've discussed this with think I'm insane, but he's just... rrrr! Love._

 
Omg Kendra, talk to me! Have you HEARD his accent in real life? So hot. I loveeeed him in the Phantom of the Opera. I pretty much wanted Christine to choose him >.< Raoul was boring, what can I say?


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gabriel Byrne, Alan Rickman, John Malkovich and Jeremy Irons.  (The last three are all about the voice!!)

Oh have to edit in Rufus Sewell, that lazy eye just makes me melt and he's a cute accent too!!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 28, 2008)

Paul Dano!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_I love Benicio del Toro. I don't know what it is about the sleazy drug-dealing gangster look that does it for me, but... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, also, Gerard Butler. Mainly in Phantom of the Opera. Any females I've discussed this with think I'm insane, but he's just... rrrr! Love._

 

Girl, I'm there with you! Gerard Butler can have me anyday! He is way too sexy for his own good and the accent just makes it even better....


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OMG I totally know what you mean about Lil Wayne
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ha he so came to mind when i read this thread! i heard someone compare him to schmiegel (sp?) from lord of the rings
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hey but sometimes... you know what i mean.lol!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Evey* 

 
_DUDE! I don't know wtf it was that made him look so damn hot in that movie. I was like GADDAMN! LOL and he's not even that good looking but I was infatuated._

 
Seriously. SERIOUSLY! 

That whole movie is sexy to me. I actually have fantasies about Gerard Butler a lot, but only as he is in "300". Weird. 

Also, James McAvoy. He resembles Gerard Butler and is totally hot in the new movie with Angelina Jolie. He plays and awkward character but he does it so sexily LOL


----------



## armi (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I can't believe I'm admitting this but I'm pretty sure someone else feels me, but I think Method Man is so sexy! Lol._

 
Oh yeah! I think I'm going to watch "How High" today - again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think Ky-Mani Marley is soo hot. Love those dreadlocks!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 29, 2008)

Not so hot really, but 50 cent is not as ugly to me as he seems to be to most people.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 29, 2008)

I adore Alan Rickman...he's so yummy.
I also love William Petersen!


----------



## concertina (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Also, James McAvoy. He resembles Gerard Butler and is totally hot in the new movie with Angelina Jolie. He plays and awkward character but he does it so sexily LOL_

 
While I don't think he resembles GB, James McAvoy is *completely* geeky-hot!! And such a crazy-good actor. Just...wow...

Also, I will forever-and-always-amen find Elijah Wood incredibly sexy. Laugh at me if you must...then there will just be more of him for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Billy Corgan back in the mid-90s. I have no idea why I find that man sexy. But I just totally do. 

And Adrian Brody. I just love those geeky-hot boys. And he's incredibly talented. That certainly doesn't hurt!


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, so im not the only one into Michael Cera! Hahaaa I don't know what 
it is about him but I LOVE HIM!


----------



## Divinity (Jul 29, 2008)

New York.  I can't STAND her, but she's hot.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 29, 2008)

the only one i can think of right now is young buck i think he's sooo hot


----------



## yoonoo (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll go for Jay-Z because he has bootilicious Beyonce on his side


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

DJ Qualls in The New Guy, he's definitely hot
otherwise, he's so not my type of guy


----------



## eccentric (Aug 6, 2008)

Michael Cera! He's so.. awkward, but incredibly cute at the same time. LOVE him <3<3<3
Zach Braff, he's such a goof, I just adore him.
Hugh Laurie and Alan Rickman - both kinda old, but somehow really sexy.
Billy Corgan. The man's truly a genius, and that's hot.


----------



## aimee (Aug 6, 2008)

kid rock
is not really good looking
but i think he is so sexy kinda weird haha


----------



## pratbc (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Billy Bob Thornton, makes me feel kinda creepy, hehe.
Others on my list:
Jon Stewart
Kevin Spacey
Clive Owen (esp. in Closer mmmm)
Joaquin Phoenix
Adrian Brody
Andy Garcia

I could go on all day, I tend to not go for the conventional "pretty boy"


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that finds something attractive about Alan Rickman!

Names I didn't see:

Vince Vaughn
Javier Bardem...No country for Old Men, Goyas Ghost
Simon Pegg...Hot Fuzz, Saun of the Dead

hmmm I know theres others


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_zach braff? yes, pls.
and hugh laurie...yeah, i'll take him any day too._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_mhmmmm Hugh Laurie.

i want him to be my doctor SO badddd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Whos that obnoxious guy off of House? Love him!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Yes, those piercing blue eyes and that accent...oooooohh makes me melt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yes I want him to be my doctor specifically my gynecologist hahaha!!_

 
OMG! I thought I was alone on Hugh Laurie. I LOOOOVE love love love love <333 House MD. One of my fav. shows. Seriously...kinky with the cane off the show anyone?!!?!???? *suddenly feels alone again* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I'm not sure yet if I like Dr. House or Hugh Laurie more. Hugh has that seXXXie accent but House is a general ass which is always hot, plus...the cane....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To add to the list:
John Lennon - Genius, Speaking Your Thoughts and Singing = HOTT (for me anyways)

Maynard James Keenan of Tool - ooooh that VOICE! hawtt. 

*dies of shame* remember when Clay Aiken used to be young? and cute? and a red head? on American Idol?....yeah...I thought he was kind of hot then...not so much anymore....

Owen Wilson and all his messed-up-nose glory is def. on my list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jared Leto and Jonathan Rhys Meyers both make my list. 

Not sure if he can be considered 'ugly' (ha! not in my book!) but to some he is "creepy"...*licks lips* Trent Reznor, to me, is one of those "mysterious and troubled" hot/seXXXie guys. *panties drop* Rawwwr. 

oh...

and I can't forget Jason Isaacs. yummy with the blond wig in Harry Potter yummy w/o the wig too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure there are more...I might add onto my list later.


----------



## electrostars (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eccentric* 

 
_Michael Cera! He's so.. awkward, but incredibly cute at the same time. LOVE him <3<3<3
Zach Braff, he's such a goof, I just adore him.
Hugh Laurie and Alan Rickman - both kinda old, but somehow really sexy.
Billy Corgan. The man's truly a genius, and that's hot._

 
I've been fantasizing about Billy Corgan since I was 13.
He's damn sexy and I don't care what anyone thinks.
I'd bang him in a second..
I met him once, he was a total ass..but I still love him.


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *itsJADEbiitch* 

 
_XZIBIT!! he kinda has a rough bulldog looking face, but his personality and his voice/laugh *melts*_

 
I totally agree, i love Xzibit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't really think he's unattractive, though he's not what you'd call a 'sex symbol' but you are right, those things definitely make him that much hotter! 
I'm glad you mentioned him because if I hadn't read your post I would have forgotten to say him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok, now I wanna go watch Pimp My Ride


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalikana* 

 
_Umm, Eric Balfour? lol. I don't know why, but something about him... _

 
Eric Balfour is total Greek nose hot! 

Go rent this indie film he did, called *"Lie With Me".* Now. You will appreciate it- that goes for anyone else who thinks he's as fine as he really is.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_WITH the makeup though! I think thats what the appeal is all about..._

 
Totally. I find him the most attractive when he's more feminine though. His looks in his videos for "The Dope Show" and "Long Hard Road Out of Hell" are totally sexy. As a matter of fact...

*scurries off to YouTube*


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 22, 2008)

Travis McCoy from Gym class heroes. I remember telling my b.f that i thought he was soo cute and he didn't even get mad, i think he got disturbed, because he had the most disgusted and confused face on his look, lmaooo. I also told my sis and she said 'You're crazy'. But idk there's just something so sexy about him, even with his ghetto fab/grungy/punkish/unibrow self.


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 22, 2008)

Travis McCoy from Gym class heroes. I remember telling my b.f that i thought he was soo cute and he didn't even get mad, i think he got disturbed, because he had the most disgusted and confused face on his look, lmaooo. I also told my sis and she said 'You're crazy'. But idk there's just something so sexy about him, even with his ghetto fab/grungy/punkish/unibrow self.


----------



## Malena (Sep 22, 2008)

Adrien Brody - sexiest man alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Joaquin Phoenix

Javier Bardem

& did we already mentioned Vincent Cassel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? He´s pretty hot as well!!!


----------



## User49 (Sep 22, 2008)

That guy from casper. Is it Paul Newman? Or something like that? I don't know what it is...


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't seen any women mentioned, so I'll throw a few out there...

Tilda Swinton
- I'm a sucker for a hot redhead, and we could wear each others clothes. Love the androgyny

PJ Harvey
- I'm not sure how much of a celebrity she's considered to be now, and though at times she does resemble a hand puppet, I think she's got something really sexy about her.

Samantha Ronson
- Some folks are keen on the butchier Gayelle look, but I'm all for it.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

Can I say Zachary Quinto? Because he's not ugly in the slightest, but he has these awesome, exaggerated features that make him look like an anime character. Then again I'm really only into him as Sylar, as I have a thing for murderous sociopaths (..._what_?). IRL he just makes me go "aww".

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Dylan Moran_

 
Dylan Moran is *adorable*. Especially as Bernard Black. Sigh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Joel McHale (The Soup from the E!)_

 
Seconded! Well, thirded.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_Jack Nicholson, his swagger is sexy._

 
Hell yes. I could watch One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest *forever*.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionate* 

 
_DJ Qualls in The New Guy, he's definitely hot
otherwise, he's so not my type of guy_

 
I've not seen The New Guy, but it's good to know I'm not alone in being slightly attracted to DJ Qualls. I do like the lanky, nerdy type.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_Jon Stewart_

 
For sure.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Also, I will forever-and-always-amen find Elijah Wood incredibly sexy. Laugh at me if you must...then there will just be more of him for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE ELIJAH WOOD AND I DON'T CARE WHO KNOWS IT. Really, though, he's adorable. And if you also take into consideration how intelligent, well-spoken and notoriously nice he is, it's pretty hard to resist. I can even deal with the hipster cooties.


----------



## PuterChick (Sep 22, 2008)

Dave Grohl, lead singer of the Foo Fighters.  Not only his looks but his hysterical sense of humor, makes him so "HOT" to me and he is a creative genius.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Sep 22, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE Jonah Hill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. All of my friends just look at me and are like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I think he's like the hottest thing around haha. Seriously if I ever ran into him I would ask him out on a date lol. 
I totally agree about Alan Rickman, Hugh Laurie, Vince Vaughn, James McAvoy, Gerard Butler and Xzibit. Somethin about them makes them pretty hot. Another one of my favorites is Sean Bean. Anyone see The Hitcher? I don't care if he was a psycho killer, he looked damn sexy doing it!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would say Adam Sandler and Snoop Dogg!

And whoever said that Jared Leto would even be considered ugly is NUTS! THAT MAN IS FINE AS HELLLL! ughhh


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_I would say Adam Sandler and Snoop Dogg!

And whoever said that Jared Leto would even be considered ugly is NUTS! THAT MAN IS FINE AS HELLLL! ughhh_

 
Oh my gosh I LOVE LOVE LOVE Adam Sandler! He is so my husband! (too bad he doesn't know it.)And I completely agree about Snoop! My cousin and I think it's because he's so confident, and that's why he's so attractive.
Have you seen the previews for Adam Sandler's new movie with Disney? It looks way funny.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 25, 2008)

Michael Cera <3<3


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Sep 25, 2008)

I think Steve Zahn is as cute as a button ♥
Also second Joaquin Pheonix and Colin Firth!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 25, 2008)

I've always had this thing for Chino Moreno (lead singer for the Deftones)


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_Travis McCoy from Gym class heroes. I remember telling my b.f that i thought he was soo cute and he didn't even get mad, i think he got disturbed, because he had the most disgusted and confused face on his look, lmaooo. I also told my sis and she said 'You're crazy'. But idk there's just something so sexy about him, even with his ghetto fab/grungy/punkish/unibrow self._

 
I saw him in person and he blew me a kiss... yum.


----------



## Esme (Sep 29, 2008)

Ohmigawd! This is so disgusting. I have the hugest crush on PJ Harvey! and I am probably old enough to be her mother!! 





 no one mentioned Nick Cave? He is creepy/sexy!
And my all time love - Leonard Cohen!!!
Not the best looking man in the world, but sex on wheels!!


----------



## Amber*Christine (Dec 16, 2008)

For me it's def. Lil Wayne. I dunno jus summin about him! mmmm damn!


----------



## Amber*Christine (Dec 16, 2008)

^^To Esme...I know what you mean bout the younger man (or woman) thing!, I've been attracted to both David Archuleta and Jesse McCartney lately...it's freakin me out cause I used to think it was grody for a woman to be attracted to sumone younger, (though they can't be that much younger I'm only 22), but damn the disgustingly pervy things I would do to those lil boys!!  lol


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 16, 2008)

I post for Steve Buscemi. I love those bulgy eyes, crooked smile and lanky body.... mmmm.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 16, 2008)

Charlie Sheen, Collin Farell, Tommy Lee, Vin Diesel & I agree Jaime Foxx has a sexiness to him.
I like bad boys for some reason. I guess they're a turn on lol


----------



## Ziya (Dec 16, 2008)

ooohh Lil wayne...FUCKING Hideous...but SO hot lmao I dont get it..


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm... I don't know if this fits in with the thread, but I was just watching Pirates of the Caribbean  and to me, Commodore Norrington is way hotter than  the pirates, but he gets no love...


----------



## statusmode (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't believe I'm putting this out there but Joel McHale totally comes to mind!! haha I think it's his persona that gets to me


----------



## User67 (Dec 26, 2008)

I would have to add another vote for Cillian Murphy. It's almost like he can be just as ugly as he is hot. I think it's his cheek & under eye area that make him look kinda creepy sometimes. But, no matter what his face looks like. He has the most beautiful piercing blue eyes that I have ever seen. 

Hot!






Not so hot!


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I can't believe I'm admitting this but I'm pretty sure someone else feels me, but I think Method Man is so sexy! Lol._

 
Method Man is sexy as hell!!! I don't think he's an ugly celebrity in the least.

Have to add a few...

Micheal Cera = Cute as a freakin button
Gerard Butler = Just plain HOT...don't know how he got on any ugly hot list!
Joaquin Phoenix = Johnny Cash...HOT.
Trent Reznor = Getting old, still hot, still amazing, still genius, and definitely put on the best concert I have EVER seen in my life...


I'll add 2 of my own that I didn't see. 
Alan Cumming. Do not ask. That dude is not good looking. But he's still sexy.

And my number 1 who isn't all that great looking but is ridiculously drop dead gorgeous to me...and so talented it's stupid: 
Ben Weinman from the Dillinger Escape Plan!


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_ITA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find the responses so far absolutely fascinating.  But I think I see some definite trends.  Almost everyone mentioned is dark, hair and/or skinwise.  There were 2 redheads and 4 blondes, I think.  And a lot of people over 40.  And a couple of people who I am completely unfamiliar with.

I wonder what this says about society as a whole and its beauty standards.  There was a wide range of people who posted to this thread thread, young, old, black, white etc and the responses were remarkably consistent.  Thoughts, anyone?

Or maybe I'm just being weird. I work in a career field that requires me to analyze trends and statistical information
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
It's interesting, but I think it might have more to do with what makes the particular person a celebrity.  There aren't a whole lot of actors that aren't good-looking--just the way the business is.  So it's harder to put them on a list such as this.  However, hip-hop and rap artists are usually signed because of their *talent* as opposed to their looks, (which I think is awesome, btw) and so while a lot of these men may not be "movie star handsome," plenty of them are good looking in their own way and that might account for the high number on this list.  


That said, my mother teases me mercilessly about the fact that when I was 5 years old, I had a huge crush on Chuck Woolery, the game show host


----------



## MissResha (Dec 26, 2008)

Andre3000 from Outkast.


----------



## summerskin (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_Travis McCoy from Gym class heroes. I remember telling my b.f that i thought he was soo cute and he didn't even get mad, i think he got disturbed, because he had the most disgusted and confused face on his look, lmaooo. I also told my sis and she said 'You're crazy'. But idk there's just something so sexy about him, even with his ghetto fab/grungy/punkish/unibrow self._

 
ITA!

Devandra Banhart, he looks a bit like a hobo, but i think he's kinda hot


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_SPEED....thats the movie's name.  Keanu is not ugly.  He looks like the exact clone of my brother!_

 
AMEN not ugly in ANY way he's supercalifragilistically Hot in every way. Hehe... 

That said I don't think Chad Kroeger is not ugly persay but I think that he's definately not stop in the street hot , until you hear his voice and then... well hmmm yes... If I ever get to go to a concert I will embarass myself by screaming and jumping like a 13 year old girl (and I'm nearly 30~ ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its that way a lot for me, hockey boys, their noses are broken and they have scars and yet, I adore them.. infact the more beat up the better I adore the fighters and the high scorers... I Try not to talk about that much I don't want to be perceived as a bunny but something about the excitement of the game just gets to me whether its local guys in the beer league or watching NHL or AHL hockey... hockey boys are HOT. (Don't tell them that though, their ego's are a force to be reckoned with and don't need the encouragement hehe) 

Now you know one of my secrets Oh!!!! (So anyone in Van, i swear i will make it there someday... Pro Store Hauling and A Canucks game, my ultimate fantasy vacation!!! lol ))


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 28, 2008)

Omg. He doesn't even belong on this list. He is sexy as he--! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_Andre3000 from Outkast._


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm gonna say---
Craig Kilborn yummmy to me but nobody else thinks so 
Jay-Z, it's that sophisticated business man thing he has going
Diddy (is he still calling himself that) I think he is super hot
Russell Brand-idk why either, I just think he's sexy in a VERY weird way


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I would have to add another vote for Cillian Murphy. It's almost like he can be just as ugly as he is hot. I think it's his cheek & under eye area that make him look kinda creepy sometimes. But, no matter what his face looks like. He has the most beautiful piercing blue eyes that I have ever seen. 

Hot!





Not so hot!



_


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 28, 2008)

Notorious B.I.G (he's a good freestyler rapper but hideous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Nelly
Seal
Lil John
Lil Kim
Silverster Stallone 
Dr. Dre
P. Diddy
Pamela Anderson
Mr Bean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Snoop Dogg
Ben Stiller
Eddie Murphy
Jim Carey


----------



## April47 (Jan 8, 2009)

Steve Buscemi - I just ADORE this man
Marilyn Manson - I had my first sex dream about him. Love his music and his voice.
Steven Tyler
Zach Braff - He makes me giggle
Axl Rose - Rocket Queen makes me horny...
Kevin James - Cutest teeth evar
Nic Cage - "I could eat a peach for hours" *swoon*
Alexis Arquette - Don't ask me to explain because I can't
Kevin Spacey - SO sexy
Micheal Cera - Too cute and akward
Billy Corgan - I love is effed up teeth and his music
Trent Reznor - Okay, he doesn't even belong on this list!
Kurt Cobain - I also don't think he should be on here but I figured if Trent was on here... and btw, I think I actually love this man.
James Ganolfini - to quote my friend via text "A guy who looks exactly like James Gandolini just walked in here and I want to sit on his face" LOL!

Okay, I think I'm done...


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jan 10, 2009)

Daniel Radcllffe (Harry Potter)

and Rupert Grint (Ron)


----------

